# New Hampshire State Police Written Exam



## Tommytwotoes (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello everybody, I was hoping someone could tell me what the New Hampshire State Police written exam is like. The website explains it is a 100 question aptitude exam and gives general areas it covers. I would just like a bit more detail on the format, how best to prepare, and any study guides or books that people found useful. I understand an aptitude test is not something typically constructed to be studied for, but any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Not sure how the NH test is but I would guess that it would be similar to the MSP. I used the police exam study guide that I bought at a local book store, it was geared toward NYPD but I managed to get a 97 on the test. Good luck.


----------



## Tommytwotoes (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Jettsixx I will have to track down that book, I would obviously love a score in that range.


----------



## Tommytwotoes (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Jettsixx I will have to track that book then, I would obviously love to score in that range on the exam. If anyone else has further advice let me know I am sure others are wondering as well.


----------

